# Where am I now?



## Clark (Sep 20, 2014)

This is a game.

Name this building I shot last week, and we will donate $10.00 to the forum.

One guess each.
Thirty hour time limit. That takes it to Sunday 9:00pm where I live.







Cellphone shot from wife.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Sep 20, 2014)

Crystal Mill. Crystal, Colorado.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Sep 20, 2014)

Google image search makes such things way too easy.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 20, 2014)

My back yard, Get out and pay up!


----------



## 17andgrowing (Sep 20, 2014)

Some where on planet earth lol. Nice photo by the way.


----------



## cnycharles (Sep 20, 2014)

I think you're on the set of one of those Disney water rides

Forgot to say that's a pretty nice pic with a phone!


----------



## Parryaw (Sep 21, 2014)

cnycharles said:


> I think you're on the set of one of those Disney water rides




That thought crossed my mind too!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Clark (Sep 21, 2014)

Kirk, I would like to believe, MrHappyrotter and I, have an overlapping bucket list.

Congrats, and thank you for your participation!!!
Donation will be made in a minute or two...


This destination has been a wet dream for me.
We hired Crystal River Jeep Tours for transportation.
To get the jeep all to ourselves(plus driver), we paid $30.00 extra(no brainer).
To spend an extra hour at the site, another $30.00(much needed).
The road is nasty. Best to spend on this one.

All the way up, one is next to the Crystal River. It is crystal clear, fast and looking good to spot my nemesis bird- the American Dipper.
All the way up, I teased my wife, in a firm voice- YOU GET ME THAT BIRD!
The driver didn't know WTF I was talking about(he did know we were from Jersey, LOL)

It didn't take long. Soon as I set up camera, an American Dipper lands on the large boulder in the left of photo, bobs up and down while looking at me, and flies off.
What a (f-bomb) day!!!

I know what one is thinking. This doesn't qualify for a (f-bomb) day. Hey, it wasn't good enough for me either.
I forgot to mention we shot sunrise at Maroon Bells that morning. Had the place all to ourselves.

And to top it off, on the jeep ride down, we got to view pika and yellow bellied marmots.
I felt like kid in candy store during our stay in Aspen.

Thanks again MrHappyrotter!:clap:


----------



## Heather (Sep 21, 2014)

Awesome! Nice job guys and thanks for the donation! Much appreciated everyone!


----------

